# New open source smart BMS



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

very interesting, look forward to checking it out.

Is there any plan to make it available as a pre-built hardware product, or a DIY assembly kit?


----------



## Green-bms (Aug 22, 2021)

Thank you!


john61ct said:


> Is there any plan to make it available as a pre-built hardware product, or a DIY assembly kit?


For the moment no, I'm not interested to sale it...
I did it for myself as an hobby and I found that works fine, for this reason I have decided to share it.
But consider that the project is totally open source (every design document of hardware and software will be available for download until the end of september) and everybody is free to build, check, and sale it.


----------



## borrelan (Aug 28, 2019)

Have you considered combining forces with the diybms community?

I believe Stuart is currently working on an ESP32 upgraded solution and also a smart shunt.








diyBMS


Do it yourself battery management system for Lithium ion battery packs/cells




community.openenergymonitor.org












GitHub - stuartpittaway/diyBMSv4: Version 4 of the diyBMS


Version 4 of the diyBMS. Contribute to stuartpittaway/diyBMSv4 development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## Green-bms (Aug 22, 2021)

borrelan said:


> Have you considered combining forces with the diybms community?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I haven't... I am new to this kind of projects ... and i have little experience ..

News:
All project files of Green BMS project are available at the following link: GitHub - Green-bms/SmartBMS: Open source Smart Battery Management System


----------



## Green-bms (Aug 22, 2021)

john61ct said:


> Is there any plan to make it available as a pre-built hardware product, or a DIY assembly kit?


I made a calculation of the costs for a 20s 60v battery pack, assembled by myself,
In total I spent around 180 euros.

Now I am waiting for an offer from an online PCB supplier to find out how much the pre-assembled boards cost.
Bye!


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

excellent


----------



## Green-bms (Aug 22, 2021)

If you are interested, you can buy the PCBs that make up Green BMS, at the following links:
Cell module: Green BMS Cell Module v.0.2
Interface board: Green BMS Interface board v.0.1

On each page you can download the Gerber file to purchase the PCB wherever you want and you can download the BOM (bill of material) file for PCB assembling.
By the BOM you can purchase directly from PCBway the PCB assembled, but I have no idea about the costs...👋


----------



## Green-bms (Aug 22, 2021)

I made the step by step instructions to build Green BMS.
You can find them at the following link: Instructions | Green BMS | Hackaday.io 👋


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for your contributions

I hope they gain traction


----------

